# General > Birdwatching >  Help

## scorpion

Hi all , went down the garden yesterday and there is a very small nest made on the ground in the grass , problem is next door have a cat which often comes into our garden , what can i do ?

----------


## Kenn

Have you any thing that would make a protective cage around the nest allowing the birds access but denying the cat?

----------


## scorpion

Hi Lizz , got some chicken wire today and will put a frame together and give them protection that way

----------


## scorpion

Too late , not next doors cat to blame but our local resident sparrow hawk has taken mother and the eggs

----------


## Kenn

They are spectacular but mean are Sparrow Hawks they used to raid my garden down south.

----------


## MarcusFinch

Sparrow Hawks are beautiful though, however mean they may be, this is the circle of life, and you can feel good that you didn't cause the danger by moving the nest or anything like that.

----------

